# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Saturday night at On Da Rocks

## Peter NJ

Linda Exodus Band is playing tonight..Island Harbour

----------


## LindaP

Peter, been crazy, but since we are on sandy ground, we saw Omari Banks  (bankie's son) Play sat nite and  Black Starliver play last nite..... Both at Pumphouse      Pretty nice, a lot more later.......:)

----------


## NHDiane

Linda - where do you stay in Anguilla?  If you spoken about it, I must have missed it.

----------


## LindaP

Diane, we are at La Vue (above Sandy Ground) , but going to Cusinart wednesday ..... There are a million places here, and a lot of villas as well.  I will do a report on our return.

----------


## Peter NJ

Linda Exodus Band is playing again Friday night at On Da Rocks...Island Harbour

----------


## LindaP

Peter we walked around island harbour yesterday am, on de rocks looks cool , nice top deck and they are building more..
Last night we saw British Dependency at Pumphouse , and as one local said sitting near me, " that boy can paddle"...wow, great guitarist!

----------


## NHDiane

Checked out their website and it looks like a very nice little spot.

----------


## Peter NJ

Look for their $5 buck Crayfish special.

----------


## mikehorne

where is the venue for the band here

----------


## mikehorne

the band become more famous in future i hear this one .

----------

